# Vince Gill Chickin' Pickin' - awesome



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

[video=youtube;G3SavqJdVjk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3SavqJdVjk[/video]

He is a great singer, songwriter and guitar player, and, he has a spectacular guitar collection (see other thread). I love this kind of playing, even though I don't listen to much country, I dig this stuff. I could play in a country band, if I had the time. I like singing country too, it is fun live music. I just had to learn this song so I spent a couple of hours on it this morning, what a hoot!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You neglected to mention his voice. The guy is a great singer if you like country.


If you like Vince, you surely must like this guy

My favourite chicken picker.

Albert Lee-Fun Ranch Boogie - YouTube


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

To me, this is the more logical evolution of country music. Most modern country sounds like rehashed rock'n'roll and over-produced power ballad cliches. Gill is the real deal, and I'm not really a country fan.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Dat Telelargetongue

There's something about a good chick'n pick'n solo that is primal for any git player.

Thx for sharing that one.

DW


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, he's just unbelievable.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You neglected to mention his voice. The guy is a great singer if you like country.
> 
> 
> If you like Vince, you surely must like this guy
> ...


Yup, love Albert Lee, he is the top rooster of the chicken pickin genre I suppose. Here he is with Vince Gill, at the Crossroads concert I am guessing, you can see Eric Clapton sitting on the side of the stage at one point groovin' on the chicken scratch. 

[video=youtube;CbHbXUIuDIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbHbXUIuDIY[/video]


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Ironically, being one of the biggest country fans on here, I'm going to go against some of what was said.;-)

Vince Gill's playing is monstrous. He is probaly the best out there for chicken picking after Mason and maybe Volkaert. I've read a lot that Gill's shaping is wrong/different, and thus impacts his phrasing and style. I find this heartening, as my shaping is pretty similar...except I'm about 1 millionth the picker he is - lol. Vocally, I've not been a fan until recently. Gill now sings much deeper and rougher - effects of age I guess. In any case, I couldn't stand listening to his singing when I was younger - it was high and benign to me, but I've always considered Waylon Jennings and Stan Rogers to be the best singers I've ever heard, so I guess that would explain it some...totally taste - that being said, few can harmonize like Vince Gill.

Albert Lee - I'd take Gill's picking anyday of the week and twice on Sunday. Lee's skills are beyond question, but I can't stand his tone...at all. Vince's tone is country...not Brad Paisley's overdriven Vox through a empty coffee can thing - Tele, talent, and a Twin...and a few tastefully used pedals (and yes, I like Paisley's playing too...and his tone, but "New Nashville" AKA 70's rock hung out too long at a Brittney Spears concert is just not my thing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's funny. One of the things I like the most about Lee is his tone, particularly with his MM guitars.

Steve Morse is another guy who can chicken pick like a mofo.

I'm also a big fan of Waylon and Stan Rogers by the way.

and Buck. Yeah baby. Now that's Tele twang.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Wow, that's funny. One of the things I like the most about Lee is his tone, particularly with his MM guitars.
> 
> Steve Morse is another guy who can chicken pick like a mofo.


Crappy laptop speakers but he has way too much chorus for my tastes


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Crappy laptop speakers but he has way too much chorus for my tastes



Listen to the clip I posted. I agree about the chorus.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Too much chorus and too much quack...something in it just doesn't appeal to me. Redd's tone, on the other hand...

[video=youtube;aXbuwtiWIQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXbuwtiWIQU[/video]


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Brent Mason yes, a monster player, but I have never heard of Redd Volkaert before, great stuff. I love the way he jazzes up those country lines, some outside the barn playing in there. But how can he rip like that with those fat fingers of his?

after listening to a few tunes on youtube, I find I actually prefer Vince Gill's playing, tone, and phrasing better than Lee's and at least as much as the others mentioned. Albert Lee really does look so happy playing that guitar.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

JD Simo is a great chicken picker. He plugs a Tele straight into a Deluxe Reverb and just rips it up.


http://youtu.be/ez6PiPJeRf8


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup - Simo can definitely rip. Josh Smith, known more for blues and jazz, is also a pretty savage chicken picker.

[video=youtube;Lh5qzEVZdeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh5qzEVZdeI[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vince Gill, IMHO, is one of the true New Country Artists. As one other poster said he does it all; write, play and sing. He also does all three at the top of the heap. 

Brad Paisley can compare to Vince Gill in talent but the two are slightly different. I like them both but I think Vince Gill a little more.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I prefer this Simo performance:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I always liked Junior Brown's chicken pickin' as well. Love the nod to Jimi. Cheers

[video=youtube;rtvT_hOC80A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtvT_hOC80A[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

b-nads said:


> Yup - Simo can definitely rip. Josh Smith, known more for blues and jazz, is also a pretty savage chicken picker.
> 
> [video=youtube;Lh5qzEVZdeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh5qzEVZdeI[/video]



Wow!


That guy in an amazing player, and his tone was fantastic.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Just type in Josh Smith Guitar on youtube - you'll find a load of his stuff - phenomenal guitarist, great writer, and decent singer. He goes by Gorillaguitar or something like that on TGP - contributes regularly. I've exchanged a few pm's with him and he's a downright decent guy. I'm toying with having him write a few solos for some of my songs.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Vince Gill, IMHO, is one of the true New Country Artists. As one other poster said he does it all; write, play and sing. He also does all three at the top of the heap.
> 
> Brad Paisley can compare to Vince Gill in talent but the two are slightly different. I like them both but I think Vince Gill a little more.


I find the biggest difference between Brad Paisley and Vince Gill in my opinion is their phrasing, when ever Vince Gill plays a line it sounds like he puts everything into it. Whereas Paisley, though an amazing player in his own right, seems to grab onto a bunch of licks he knows and kind of phones it in. It's hard to explain but I find Paisley's playing just comes out flat whereas Vince Gill's really pops at the right points.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

forgot about Junior Brown, thanks Rugburn. That dude plays some wild stuff, throws in blues and jazz and rock licks and phrasings in his tunes all over the place. And that steel/slide axe he uses, brilliant. he is a good country singer too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Any of the guitar players in any of those vids .... holy crap they can play!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If we are talking general chicken pickin', here is one of my favourite vids ever. I don't even understand what's going on from about 1:00 on when he goes off into his own thing lol.

[video=youtube;QwMh5rg8xC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwMh5rg8xC4[/video]


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Some more hot Tele pickin' courtesy of Danny Gatton, Vince Gill and Albert Lee.

[video=youtube;c6FIvSy5W5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6FIvSy5W5I[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, if you like chicken-pickin', check out Canadian homegrown Steve Piticco if you ever get a chance. Originally from South Mountain, Ontario area, but I believe he is currently living in/around Brighton, Ontario.

Looks like this vid was from a bar in/around Guelph.

[video=youtube;zUJgfBkV1jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUJgfBkV1jA[/video]


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Another piece of Vince Gill (and Brent Mason) goodness:

[video=youtube_share;oeJHnkUKg_M]http://youtu.be/oeJHnkUKg_M[/video]

Neil


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

aftermidnight said:


> Well, if you like chicken-pickin', check out Canadian homegrown Steve Piticco if you ever get a chance. Originally from South Mountain, Ontario area, but I believe he is currently living in/around Brighton, Ontario.
> 
> Looks like this vid was from a bar in/around Guelph.
> 
> [video=youtube;zUJgfBkV1jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUJgfBkV1jA[/video]



Ottawas gift to Country music !!! Saw Steve a few times and just an amazing musician and nice guy to boot.


----------

